# AADR Event-Taylorsville, NC 3/6-3/7



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

March 6th & 7th, 2010 - The Upstate AADR Club is hosting 2 conformation shows, 1 Weight Pull and 1 Treadmill Race on Saturday and 2 conformation shows, 1 Weight Pull and 1 Treadmill Race on Sunday at the Taylorsville Fairgrounds in Taylorsville, NC. For more information contact Chris & Maya @ 803-474-3328, or Joseph @ 803-684-6642.

Does anyone have anymore information on this event??


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

If you go I want pics!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thinking about going on Sunday gotta work Saturday, but I am a little torn between going to the show and training wish I had more then one day off, sigh! We will probably go, she's not been shown in over a year, so I suppose it's time to get our feet wet again.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you go just to spectate? Does it cost? Never set a side anytime to go to a show but I might this weekend cause its close to home.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah you can go to spectate sometimes events wil have a gate charge to park, but I am not sure if this one will. Last time I went to this event it did not, but that could have changed...


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sydney said:


> Yeah you can go to spectate sometimes events wil have a gate charge to park, but I am not sure if this one will. Last time I went to this event it did not, but that could have changed...


Thanks I might try and ride down this weekend,


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yayy 2nd and 3rd 2-3 females not bad for a year off  time to get little Miss Lazy Butt back into shape.


----------

